# What's a a good mower with a large deck?



## superhawk (Nov 16, 2014)

Our HOA is considering purchasing a mower to take care of our common area appx. 4 acres worth. I need some ideas on a good quality mower around 6-7K price range with a large deck. We were looking a a JD with z deck but I'm open to suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's fairly smooth,I would suggest a Scag Tiger Cub zero turn.


----------

